# What Glue Do You Use



## GOTransit74 (Apr 6, 2012)

What glue do you use to build structures... I use weld-bond but I find that it has its problems...


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

GOTransit74 said:


> What glue do you use to build structures... I use weld-bond but I find that it has its problems...


I tend to find there is a trick to everything in life and this is one of those thing
that has them too. Each glue is made for a certain material. Works great 
with the one and so so on others. So it all depends on the material of the
building you are making. 

Pookybear

PS I use solder, that is what sticks tinned steel back together well. n.n'


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

See this recent interesting thread re: plastics from China and impact on "bondability" ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11576

TJ


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

GOTransit74 said:


> What glue do you use to build structures... I use weld-bond but I find that it has its problems...


Are you talking about plastic structure kits? White glue is not an appropriate adhesive here.

You need to use a proper plastic cement. Either the tube kind used for model airplane and car kits, or the liquid kind applied with a brush to the joint. (I prefer the latter as it doesn't glob up and is also the only thing to use for scratchbuilding.)


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Plastic........CA glue or Super Glue. CA can be purchased in "thin", Medium" and "thick" mixtures. Thin works great for the quick glue jobs (set up very fast), the medium and thick mixtures allows a little time for adjustment of the weld joint.

Wood.......Elmer's Glue-All


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

For plastic to plastic joints, plastic cement is better than CA. Plastic cement is a solvent that welds the joint by essentially dissolving the plastic together.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

With all due respect, cyanoacrylate (CA) glues are very effective with styrene and they do bond by casuing a fusing of material at the join line. Super Glues are in the CA family. Other adhesives that others have found to be of benefit is Tenax 7TR and Ambroaid ProWelder. Both of these products depended upon cappliary action for the bond. They further require very close fitting joints (the idea is to you hold the parts together and apply glue by brush, glass rod or any other suitable applicator and capillary action draws the cement into the seam. I have found the micro-brushes are a good applicator for the Tenax Ambroaid, Super Glues or CA glues.

If you are welding something to Delrin, Celon or other slippery and very smooth surfaces, please look at the MicroPrep sold by Microscale. The plastic wheels on railcars tend to be made from Delrin. MicroPrep softens the surface so that adhesion can occur between the Delrin piece and the stryren surface.

Lastly, I will mention MEK (Methyl Ethyl Keton). It will soften the surface for bonding (welding) of the two parts. MEK has a very stong odor and I would strongly suggest that the glueing process be done outside. MEK is readily available in paint stores & the big box hardware stores.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Another glue I've used is Canopy Glue - the guy at the LHS told me about it. It isn't Elmer's glue. It's really good for bonding _differing_ materials together.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

WeldBond. Awesome glue.

-J.


----------

